# Thanks!



## whydontu (Oct 7, 2021)

Just a general comment:
I only found this forum back in June, and it’s been fascinating. No flame wars, intelligent conversations, forum members who actually seem to know what they’re talking about. Is it because we’re Canadians?


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 7, 2021)

This place is very Canadian


----------



## Brent H (Oct 7, 2021)

Eh? What was that about being Canadian? LOL.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 7, 2021)

whydontu said:


> Just a general comment:
> I only found this forum back in June, and it’s been fascinating. No flame wars, intelligent conversations, forum members who actually seem to know what they’re talking about. Is it because we’re Canadians?


Yes it is awesome isn't it? I am inclined to think it's the nature of the hobbyists that frequent this forum, generally not professionals that try to show others how much they know but rather just folks eager to learn fun and neat stuff and are equally eager to share what they have learned with no egos attached.


----------



## George (Oct 8, 2021)

100% British here, but i do like Canadian’s


----------



## combustable herbage (Oct 8, 2021)

I will agree the group is very mature and open to looking at different ideas, and I am very happy to be a forum supporting member and encourage others to do the same.  I met my first member  Trlvn this week as I had purchased some drill bits from him and was in the GTA.  Craig and I had a nice chat/visit and I got to see his basement shop and see the future he has planned down there.


----------

